

The bizarre tale of John McAfee, spymaster - thepumpkin1979
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/the-bizarre-tale-of-john-mcafee-spymaster/

======
whyenot
There is something very wrong with this man. Whether it's drugs or mental
illness, I hope he gets the help that he needs, especially since there is the
possibility he may have already killed someone.

------
twelve40
Despite displaying obviously irrational behavior, the dude did pull off some
non-trivial documented tricks like founding initially successful hi-tech
companies, escaping across several borders into the States, and (possibly)
getting away with murder.

Some details like a harem of 8 gfs were reported by others including CNN.
Think about the dude's age - 67! Despite all the mocking of his "just cuz I
can" motivation, I've known some powerful people that by the time they got to
67 would do random crap just for the hell of it.

So… don't write it off completely as bath salt fiction. Sometimes a
combination of rich aging control freak idle hands can produce surprising
results. And for the millionth time, it really would make a fun movie.

------
jrogers65
I, for one, think that he's telling the truth. Belize is a very corrupt
country and I'd take McAfee's word over theirs any day of the week.

<http://www.7newsbelize.com/sstory.php?nid=15542>

> "Belize's corruption perceptions index is off the charts - literally!"

Same problem for last year's corruption perceptions index:

[http://www.plustvbelize.com/Featured/NewsDetails/tabid/63/Ar...](http://www.plustvbelize.com/Featured/NewsDetails/tabid/63/ArticleId/4647/Belize-
not-on-2012-Corruption-Index-insufficient-data.aspx)

> Observers say Belize is not disclosing the necessary information for it to
> be ranked.

This is a huge red flag, since, as the article says, Belize would actually
stand to benefit from releasing their data:

> Experts say that if Belize provides that information, it stands to benefit
> in various ways, by showing the rest of the world that it is serious about
> tackling corruption.

~~~
Steko
Belize having corruption issues doesn't mean you have to believe in <insert
crazy story>. There are a lot of rich retirees in Belize that don't <insert
McAfee's story>.

~~~
jrogers65
There being a lot of rich retirees there who don't have this problem does not
indicate that McAfee is wrong either. Given the rampant corruption, perhaps
they are paying their protection money while McAfee opted out.

------
w1ntermute
This just keeps getting better and better. True or (probably) false, this
definitely needs a Hollywood adaptation.

~~~
phaus
Supposedly he sold the rights already. I finally got around to watching The
Dark Knight rises recently, and I think Bale would be perfect for the role. At
the beginning of the movie, having isolated himself for several years, he
looks quite a bit like mcafee did after being on the run. Also, he knows how
to play crazy people like no one else (see the machinist or American Psycho.)

~~~
w1ntermute
Especially after that _Terminator Salvation_ thing exposed his real
personality, I'm pretty sure he would be able to play McAfee quite well.

------
patdennis
Sounds like mental illness to me. Like he's delusional.

------
Mizza
Bath salts are a hell of a drug.

~~~
Roybatty
I had to channel Rick James to make that funnier.

------
nicholassmith
This is a bit like when Sheen was lifted to the high realms of the internet
during his Twitter meltdown. Granted, the story is utterly fantastic and
fantastical, but it feels a bit like the world at large is helping feed his
ego and it just keeps going and going.

------
amalag
I think the gist of it is probably true. I can easily imagine south american
officials being very happy about receiving free laptops and using them without
hesitation.

What is more difficult is keeping your private army quiet, but i guess enough
money could do that.

~~~
kryptiskt
I don't think a word of it is true. For a simple reason: these are serious
crimes and McAfee is probably rational enough to recognize that it is harmless
for him to brag about capers he didn't pull, while if it was true there would
be heaps of evidence that ultimately points at him.

~~~
amalag
Illegal where? In Belize where he is wanted for murder anyway? I think it's
fair to say he is simply burning his bridges to a country he has no intention
of returning to and this could be part of the reason he is not going back: "
McAfee has refused to turn himself in for questioning saying he fears Belizean
police would kill him."

I think he is confident the US is not going to allow his extradition although
the US does have an extradition treaty with Belize.

